# JIRA, Trac oder Bugzilla?



## TheDarkRose (31. Jul 2011)

Hallo Leute, bin gerade beim Evaluieren welche Bugreportsoftware ich einsetzen soll. JIRA habe ich gerade mal ausprobiert und gefällt mir relativ gut. Vorallem die LDAP Anbindung ist gut realisiert. Das blöde ist nur, das es für nicht FOSS Projekte, relativ schnell ziemlich teuer wird. Trac kenne ich noch von Symfony, hab aber noch nicht so die Erfahrungen gesammelt. Mit Bugzilla habe ich eigentlich noch nicht gearbeitet. Soweit ich jetzt weiß haben Jenkins und Eclipse Mylin Anbindung an alle drei System. Welches System würdet ihr den eher empfehlen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (31. Jul 2011)

JIRA ist das beste imo


----------



## TheDarkRose (31. Jul 2011)

Ja, wie gesagt, wird JIRA bei non Open Source oder non Community Projekten gleich relativ teuer..


----------



## Marcinek (31. Jul 2011)

Wir nutzen bei uns sehr erfolgreich Mantis.


----------



## TheDarkRose (31. Jul 2011)

Hat Mantis Anbindungsmöglichkeiten an andere Systeme? LDAP-Auth, Eclipse Mylin und Jenkins/Hudson.


----------



## Marcinek (31. Jul 2011)

Ja, es kann LDAP Authentifizierung. Ausprobiert habe ich es bisher nicht.

Einen Mylyn Connector gibt es auch.

Ob man Hudson / Jenkins anschließen kann weiß ich nicht. Bisher gab es keine Notwendigkeit.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## TheDarkRose (31. Jul 2011)

Hudson/Jenkins Anbindung wäre für mich schon relevant, da ich eben ein CI System auch verwenden möchte.


----------



## Marcinek (31. Jul 2011)

https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Mantis+Plugin


----------



## TheDarkRose (31. Jul 2011)

Hat es einer von euch schon mal geschafft bei JIRA ein Open Source oder Community Lizenz zu erhalten?


----------



## escalate (31. Jul 2011)

Wie wäre es mit Redmine / ChiliProject?

Redmine kenne ich auch erst seit ein paar Wochen, aber das macht einen wirklich guten Eindruck. 

Habe mir gestern ChiliProject, einen (noch sehr ähnlichen) Fork von Redmine installiert. Es ist Open Source, unterstützt die unterschiedlichsten Versionsverwaltungssysteme, LDAP und einige Datenbanksysteme von Haus aus und sieht auch ganz ordentlich aus 

Ich denke, meine Trac-Projekte wandern demnächst auch zu ChiliProject.

Die aktuelle Version ist 2.1, ich bin aber wieder zurück zur 1.4, da es dafür ein funktionierendes Eclipse Mylyn-Plugin gibt.


----------



## TheDarkRose (31. Jul 2011)

ChiliProject klingt auch interessant. Gibt es große Unterschiede zwischen 1.4 und 2.1?


----------



## escalate (31. Jul 2011)

Wirkliche große Unterschied sind mir nicht aufgefallen, aber 2.1 habe ich nicht lange getestet. 

Die 1.x sind anscheinend noch quasi-kompatibel zu den Redmine-Versionen und daher funktionieren auch mehr Redmine-Plugins damit.


----------



## Landei (31. Jul 2011)

Ich hasse JIRA. Kann aber sein, dass unsere Verantwortlichen nur zu blöd sind, es richtig aufzusetzen und zu strukturieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (1. Aug 2011)

Was "hasst" du denn daran? Ich arbeite jeden Tag damit und finde es wunderbar. Außerdem integriert es sich sehr gut in andere Systeme.


----------



## Landei (1. Aug 2011)

Die Anzeige (vor allem Zusammenfassungen) ist unübersichtlich, die Suchfunktion ist Mist, die Eingabe ist umständlich, das Laden der Seiten dauert lange. Wie gesagt, wahrscheinlich nur blöd aufgesetzt.


----------



## maki (1. Aug 2011)

^^ Dann solltest du dir mal Polarion ansehen, das ist vielleicht schlecht 



> Hudson/Jenkins Anbindung wäre für mich schon relevant, da ich eben ein CI System auch verwenden möchte.


Das verstehe ich nicht.
Hatte noch nie den Fall dass es Sinn gemacht hätte den Bugtracker an den CI Server zu hängen.

Kaputte Builds sollten nicht erst über den Bugtracker bekannt gemacht werden, sondern quasi sofort per eMail an alle Entwickler, inkl. des Namens vom Verursacher


----------



## mvitz (1. Aug 2011)

Ich habe bisher mit Trac, Redmine und JIRA gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Was ich dagegen (zumindest in der Standardinstallation) ziemelich bescheiden finde ist Bugzilla. Fand ich unübersichtlich, hässlich und an vielen Stellen kompliziert zu bedienen.


----------



## Wildcard (3. Aug 2011)

IMO ist Jira das beste, danach würde ich Redmine ansiedeln.


----------



## Noctarius (3. Aug 2011)

Jira bekommt man als Version für max 10 User für 10$


----------



## TheDarkRose (3. Aug 2011)

Ja, ich weiß. Dürfen halt nicht mehr als 10 User werden. Außer wir schaffen mal ein Projekt, welches wir als OpenSource veröffentlichen können, dann kann ich uns für die OS-Lizenz bewerben :]

Muss nur mehr gucken, ob sich JIRA anständig in einen JBoss deployen lässt.


----------



## Noctarius (4. Aug 2011)

Die OSS Lizenz gilt dann aber auch NUR! für dieses Projekt!


----------



## TheDarkRose (4. Aug 2011)

w00t? Die Lizenz betrifft aber ja den ganzen Server.


----------



## maki (4. Aug 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> Ja, ich weiß. Dürfen halt nicht mehr als 10 User werden. Außer wir schaffen mal ein Projekt, welches wir als OpenSource veröffentlichen können, dann kann ich uns für die OS-Lizenz bewerben :]


Soweit ich das verstanden habe geht es nicht um Server oder Projekte, sondern um OpenSource Organisationenen/Firmen.


----------



## planetenkiller (4. Aug 2011)

Ein Formular für OpenSource-Projekte gibt es: Open Source Project License Request


----------



## bananenkasper (4. Aug 2011)

Hat schon wer JIRA unter glasfish 3.1.1 laufen? Bekomme es nicht hin...


> Error occurred during deployment: Exception  while preparing the app :
> Unable to load the EJB module.  DeploymentContext does not contain any EJB.
> Check the archive to ensure  correct packaging for  /home/jboss/bin/glassfish3/glassfish/domains/release/applications/atlassian-jira-4.3.4.
> If  you use EJB component annotations to define the EJB, and an ejb or web  deployment descriptor is also used, please make sure that the deployment  descriptor references a Java EE 5 or higher version schema, and that  the metadata-complete attribute is not set to true, so the component  annotations can be processed as expected.
> Please see server.log for more  details.


----------



## Noctarius (4. Aug 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> w00t? Die Lizenz betrifft aber ja den ganzen Server.



Ja klar für den ganzen Server, dann dürfen dort aber nur OSS Projekte liegen  Wäre ja etwas zwecklos ein OSS Projekt, 50 Closed-Source aber alle auf OSS Jira


----------



## TheDarkRose (4. Aug 2011)

Der Plan wäre eher, wie es z.B. JFrog mit Artifactory macht. OSS-Version eines guten Basis Produkts und etwaige kommerzielle Power Add-Ons.


----------



## Noctarius (4. Aug 2011)

Ja das dürfte gehen. Ob du dann das Jira allerdings für die Commercial Extensions nutzen darfst möchte ich bezweifeln. Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass in meiner Lizenzmail drin steht "nur für dieses Opensource Projekt".


----------

